# Netbeans probleme Navigateur de fichier



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un soucis avec Netbeans. En fait je ne peux pas dérouler les fichiers dans l'onglet de navigation des fichiers sources. En clair j'ai bien mon projet d'ouvert mais je ne peux pas dérouler le dossier "fichiers sources" ce qui est plutôt ennuyeux. J'aime beaucoup cet IDE mais à cause de ce soucis je suis obligé de rester en version 6.9 du logiciel (ça marche avec cette version) or j'aimerai quand même pouvoir utiliser la nouvelle version, en particulier la nouvelle qui va arriver avec PHP 5.4 :rateau:

Bref j'ai déjà pas mal chercher des solutions à ce problème sur le web mais rien à faire je ne trouve rien, à croire que je suis le seul à avoir ce problème 

J'espère que vous avez une solution pour moi ou que vous pourrez m'aidez car cela me ralenti pas mal dans l'avancé de mes projets.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (6 Juillet 2012)

Personne ?? J'ai aussi le même problème sur windows c'est super étrange et je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution sur le web à croire que je suis le seul touché par ce bug 
EDIT :
Voila une image illustrant le bug (certes depuis windows mais c'est la même chose sur mon MBP) à partir de la version 7 de netbeans je ne peux plus dérouler les dossiers dans l'explorateur de fichier


----------



## Larme (6 Juillet 2012)

Disons que les personnes ici sont plus enclin à utiliser _XCode_, voire _Eclipse_ que _NetBeans_...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (6 Juillet 2012)

Ouais j'imagine bref j'ai posté sur le forum de netbeans si j'ai une réponse là bas je transmettrais ici


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2012)

je n'utilise que intellij pour android le reste concernant java rien a carrer ce language devrait etre interdit, sinon pour php

http://www.barebones.com/products/TextWrangler/


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (10 Juillet 2012)

Je ne développes pas en Java (+1 pour l'interdiction de ce langage). Sinon pour ce qui est de Text Wrangler c'est un éditeur sympas mais je n'en suis vraiment pas fan (les goûts et les couleurs ^^)

Sinon pour mon problème : Un mec sur le forum de Netbeans m'a demandé d'éclaircir mon problème en faisant pas mal de test différents. Mon problème n'existe donc que lorsque je fais un nouveau projet en choisissant "avec sources existantes" sinon tout marche bien. Donc bon du coup si j'ai déjà des sources, je ferai un nouveau projet et je copie-collerai mes anciens fichiers dans le nouveau projet, un peu ennuyant mais ça marche.


----------



## tatouille (12 Juillet 2012)

sinon vim/emacs comme tout dev qui se respecte le reste c'est pour les pinpins roses


----------

